
The Scandinavian Secrets to Work (and Life) Satisfaction - axiomdata316
https://blog.trello.com/scandinavian-secrets-to-work-and-life-satisfaction
======
jascii
I'm always a bit sceptical about all the reports about scandinavian countries
"happiness" when they also seem to consume global record numbers of
antidepressants and alcohol..

